# Quest Plus for Donkeys



## Golden Horse

Can I use Quest Plus for Poncho and what would be the dosage rate?

If not Quest Plus what would I use? Just about to do the big guys here.


----------



## littrella

I have been told to NEVER use quest for mini's. Sonething in it can kill them if not dosed exactly right. I use ivermectin gold on my mini donks & have never had a problem


----------



## littrella

ok, found it again.

The one caution that is necessary to share with all owners of Miniatures Horses is that you should NEVER USE QUEST when worming a miniature horse. The ingredient in Quest that is dangerous is Moxidectin. Any wormer containing Moxidectin should not be used on Miniatures.


----------



## Lockwood

I won't even use Moxidectin on my horse, but have used ivermectin and fenbendazole on my donks. 

When I first rescued them their feet were in horrid condition. My farrier started slowly, but the female still got very sore in the legs, shoulders, and back because of the curvature of her hooves were so bad. I checked with my local vets about an oral pain supplement as well as the doseage for banamine. 
They said because of the slower metabolism in donks, once you figure the dosage based on weight, _half_ that again.
(So if a 1000lb horse gets 2oz of medication X (whatever) then a little 250lb donkey initially would seem to get 1/2oz, but... half that again for 1/4 oz.)

Dewormers were ok to give based on regular weight, but other meds sometimes need to be cut down.
Don't know of that helps you to know...


----------

